# Ever wondered how 'Google' is so fast at answering queries?.



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.google.com/technology/pigeonrank.html :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Aagghh...can't delete second copy sent in error without writing something.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I thought everyone knew this ? Try coming up with a better explanation.

Why are they saying they put it up specially for April Fools Day ?

:lol: :lol: 

G

PS Sorry about the posting above this . Would take too long to explain. Guess I'll go and have a lie down.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

matbe it's the pigeons causing you grief G!! :lol:


----------

